# Better late than never, I guess



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Just saw this pop up on my app today. Anyone else get a tip added to a ride almost a month after it happened?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Yup. Uber allows riders to tip and rate up to 30 days after the trip.


----------

